# Apartment Rabbits



## Troller (Jan 24, 2013)

Im curious, how many people here dwell in an apartment? How many rooms and how many rabbits? Roughly how big is the area your rabbit is allowed in, how many rabbit (if multiple are they bonded or seperate) and what is the size of your rabbit(s)?


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 24, 2013)

I had bunnies in the dorms in college :juggle  It was quite a feat keeping them secret and in hind sight not a responsible decision, but it worked out and I kept them secret for 8 months until I moved out and rolled them out on a trolley proudly for everyone to see HAHAHA


----------



## indianavex (Jan 25, 2013)

I live in a 1br/1ba, just me and my one bun (3.5lb Holland). I'd like to get a second one, though, because I go to school (though I graduate in May) and work and don't want a lonely bun. I keep her currently in one of those cheap $30 superpet cages on the floor of my living room. She's allowed out whenever I'm home to supervise her. If she chooses to come out is up to her. 

I bought a $150 wood 2-story to switch to, but if I plan on bonding bunnies soon I figured I might as well hold off on the transition. Plus Cassie just got back from the vet and a bout of GI stasis. Trying to take my troubles one at a time.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 25, 2013)

I live in a 2 bed 2 bath apartment and have three rabbits. They live in the living room and spend as much time as I can allow out free range, obviously, I´ve bunny proofed all cabling and they are quite good now not chewing furniture. I am having temporary bonding problems with two of them right now but I expect to have them back to normal quite soon but it´s not causing major problems. 

I have one of them in his own cage and the other two have a smaller cage which I don´t close and an enclosure between them, in total a space of about 6ft by about 4 ft. They stay in there when I´m out of the apartment and at night but usually get around 6 hours per day free time.


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 25, 2013)

2 bed, 2 bath, one bun. 

However, I have a roommate who has a bird in his room and lots of video game stuff in the living room (wires, wires everywhere!) so Tippy is confined to my bedroom most of the time. If my roommate is going away for the weekend, I close his door, close my bathroom door (weirdo likes to sit behind the toilet and I dislike that) and set up the x-pen in the living room and let her bounce between the dining room, part of the living room, the kitchen, and the bedroom. 

But in my room, she doesn't have a cage and has free roam of it all the time.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a 1 bed 1 bath apt and 2 rabbits (Mini Rex & Jersey Wooly). They have a 4x2x4 NIC cage that they share. They get out to run in my bdrm for a few hrs each day. They are not allowed in any other part of my apt because it is not bunny proofed and because of my cat. I have so much c**p in my room that the are that the bunnies can use is well under 100sqft (probably more like 50).


----------



## briemommy (Jan 27, 2013)

BF and I live in a studio. Bun is not allowed in the kitchen, bathroom, and closet. She lives in her 2x2x5 NIC condo when we're not home. Sadly, for now she is single. That's gonna change after her spay though.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jan 27, 2013)

Technically a 2-bedroom apt (the large living room was converted to a bedroom by adding french doors), but Monty doesn't get the run of it yet. She has a large dog crate in the approximately 8' x 12' kitchen, which she will be getting much more run time in during daytime once she heals up from her spay (which was about 36 hours ago). I'll be getting a playpen to hook up to the kitchen doorway to expand her run space partway into the living room while still keeping her safe from all of the cords and clutter.


----------



## Troller (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a playpen as well, anyone have any recommendations for the larger sized rabbits? Reviews I read on Amazon about some of them worry me because they talk about dogs escaping them by climbing. A cover for it won't be feasible, so I have to hope to find one that a Flemish won't escape.


----------



## meeka85 (Feb 7, 2013)

2 rabbits in a 2 bed, 2.5 bath apartment. They live in a NIC condo, but when I am home, they get the entire downstairs living room to play in. Working on getting them able to roam the room where their cage is.. but they are freshly bonded and have some territory issues to work out still.


----------



## Xiaohuihui (Feb 7, 2013)

Me! One bun and me in a 3br/2ba apt. One br is a nice guest room and the other is a seldomly used office so she doesn't have her own room. She has her cage while I am sleeping, the run of my room when I am not, even if I am out, and she scratches at the door to go in or out of my room when I am home.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 7, 2013)

We have a 2 bedroom apt and 2 pairs of bunnies. Each pair has its own bedroom, one of which my bf and i also share. They aren't caged in their rooms. We alternate letting each pair have the run of the apartment when we are home at night, although they are not allowed in the bathroom. The rest of the apt is bunny-proofed and we have a nice long rug in the hallway and a big one in the living room. They can really get some good binkies in running down the hallway to the living room and back!


----------



## Newparentof2 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Newparentof2 (Feb 18, 2013)

.....


----------



## lapaki (Feb 18, 2013)

I live in a 1 bedroom and have a 4 lb bunny who free roams when I'm home. He's quite well behaved so he free roams even when I'm asleep (although he usually chooses to sleep in bed with me). When I'm not going to be home for a while I usually restrict him to the kitchen or the bedroom using an X-Pen as a barrier. Right now he's sleeping behind my network/server cabinet.

When I first got him I restricted him to the kitchen using the X-Pen as a room divider. Fortunately the Zoomer was very trainable and rarely misbehaves (unlike my GF's spawn of evil disguised as a bunny). He still considers the kitchen "his" room, but when the weather warms up I try to keep him in the bedroom more because it's air conditioned.

I highly recommend X-Pens (exercise pens) over cages. They have lots of room and can be reconfigured easily. You can also use them as room dividers and easily transport them. If you need more room you can link 2 or more together. I originally borrowed a 30 inch high X-pen from a friend, but Zoom-zoom hopped out of that. Got a 36 incher and found he can clear that one as well, but after one missed attempt and a rough landing he hasn't tried since, so I didn't need to get a taller one.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 18, 2013)

Technically I live in a 1 bdrm loft but the buns aren't allowed upstairs. Both weigh in the 4-6 lb range and have two conjoined pens that Are 2ft by 3 ft each and will be free run once they are bonded...


----------



## Trigger_and_Tommie (Feb 19, 2013)

I live in a 2 bdrm/ 1 bath apartment but my bun only has privilidges to roam around my bedroom for now until he and the two dogs get aquainted together. He's also only allowed to have cage door open when I'm home so I know he's being supervised.


----------



## Shmoo06 (Feb 20, 2013)

1 bedroom, 1 bath. My buns live in the living room together. They're small. lol. They're confined area is an xpen attached to 2 small store bought cages that were given to me. When I'm home, they have the whole living room to run around in, and I have gates that keep them out of my bedroom and kitchen. Although if I don't put the gate up on my kitchen, they never go in there because they slide like crazy on the tile. It's the cutest thing when they're thinking about venturing there. 

When I had to separate them for a while, I kept one in the bathroom since it's about the size of the xpen.

My bunnies own my apartment, and I honestly never have anyone over because there's no room for others(I've never been much of a hostess). lol.


----------



## rokinmyownsox (Feb 20, 2013)

Newparentof2 said:


>



LOVE this set up!


----------



## TinaLuvsBo (Feb 20, 2013)

I live in a very small 2br/1ba apartment in NY. Mila, whose my rabbit is only allowed to run around in my bedroom because she gets into every small area which aren't very safe. So far it has worked out great I bunny proofed my bedroom and allow her to run freely all day, at night she is returned into her cage.. She has her very own spot which she loves to lay out and possible fall asleep. It's not all that bad having her in our small 2 bedroom apartment, but I can not wait to move back to Florida where she can run free in the back yard  
I have a dutch rabbit she's about 3ibs and only 5 months old ..


----------



## LionBunn (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a nice size 1 br apt. 3 bunnies in the living room and the flop in the dining room. Hoping we find a house to move to soon.


----------



## bellaterra214 (Feb 24, 2013)

2bd/1 and i have 2 rabbits anya(2.9 lbs.) and sebastian (3.1 lbs). they have run of the master bedroom. I also used a large x-pens (16 panels) made a run from my bedroom door into the living room (6'x4') so they can hang out with us whether we are in the bedroom, living room and kitchen.


----------

